# traping homers



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

Can Some One Post Some Picture Of There Traps On There Loft So I Get Get Idea What I Want To Do . I Got Some Bobs Coming Just Need A Few Ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sputnik*

I'm using a Sputnik but I want to built a bigger landing area to put around it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1428&pictureid=15436


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*training homers*

where does your open at? so the bird can get in? is it at the top where the hinges are? thanks for post pictures for me.

thanks vic


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

victor miller said:


> where does your open at? so the bird can get in? is it at the top where the hinges are? thanks for post pictures for me.
> 
> thanks vic


The front lifts up to let them out to fly and they drop in from the top. The landing board folds up to close the trap so they cant get in. You can see it in this next picture.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1428&pictureid=15435


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I would suggest going to youtube and watch some pigeon videos 

You will get a lot of ideas


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> I would suggest going to youtube and watch some pigeon videos
> 
> You will get a lot of ideas


Yeah your right about that. You can find just about anything on there.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I also have a simple drop trap. There is a door that closes at night to keep any unwanted criters out.IMG_0268.JPGIMG_0269.JPGIMG_0270.jpg

I have few more pic I will post


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

More PicturesIMG_0272.jpgIMG_0273.jpg









Just one more


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

IMG_0276.jpgThis is the last one. I think I said it now has a door on the out side. I hope this helps.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice loft, but you must have a way to lock that trap when not in use.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Nice loft, but you must have a way to lock that trap when not in use.


There is a locking door on the trap it was just not install when the picture was taken.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice loft......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a simple drop trap is the way to go.. I gave away my bobs when I saw how fast they trap with the simple drop trap.. some do not like the feel of the bobbs on their backs and hesitate.. the simple drop trap can be closed from inside when all the birds are in..so critters can not get in the loft.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> I'm using a Sputnik but I want to built a bigger landing area to put around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definiately like this type of trap myself , simple and effective.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks guys for all the pictures and info. it will help me out allot.

thanks vic


----------

